
Python Mistakes That Most People May Have Made at One Point or Another - jaxondu
https://progjourneyblog.wordpress.com/2015/09/04/python-mistakes-that-most-people-may-have-made-at-one-point-or-another/
======
toolslive
from the top of my head:

    
    
      - def bad_default(x = [])
      - bool('False')
      - 1--1 #typo
      - x = 42; y = 42L ; x==y,hex(x)==hex(y)
      - type(5/2) # <class 'float'> or <type 'int'> (python2 versus python3)

